# enter submitet nicht



## mr_d2254 (4. Mai 2002)

Also in der letzten zeit stolper ich öfters mal über seiten bei denen, wenn man enter drück sich nur die seite neu läd und nicht das gewünschte formular abschickt... und jetzt is es mir auch passiert:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">

<html>
<head>
	<title>PTL Admin Area - Login</title>
	<style type="text/css">
	body,td   {font-family: Verdana; font-size: 11px;}
	.headline {background-color: #006699; font-weight: bold; color: #FFFFFF}
	.rt1      {background-color: #FFFFFF;}
	input     {background-color: #DFDFDF; font-family: Verdana;font-size : 11px;}
	</style>
</head>
<body bgcolor="FFFFFF">

<table width="400" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" bgcolor="#000000">
<tr>
	<td colspan="2" align="center" class="headline">Admin Login</td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td colspan="2" class="rt1">This is a restricted area for the Administrator of the top list only!<br>If you are the administrator, please enter your password below to enter the PTL Admin Area.</td>
</tr>
<form action="/p/lrs/admin/login.php?mode=login" method="post">
<tr>
	<td class="rt1" width="200" align="right">Password:</td>
	<td class="rt1" width="200"><input type="password" name="pw"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td colspan="2" class="rt1" align="center"><input type="submit" name="submit" value="Login"></td>
</tr>
</form>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```
Woran mag das wohl liegen, dass der sich hier nur neu läd wenn man enter drückt?


----------



## buzzom (6. Mai 2002)

also bei mir gehts. hab zwar nicht dein php script aber wenn ich draufklicke will er die php datei ausfuehren. check dochmal bei dir ob die pfad angabe richtig ist bei action="/p/lrs/admin/login.php

vielleicht is das ja nur falsch


buzz


----------



## mr_d2254 (6. Mai 2002)

login.php is ja die seite... aber es übertragt die variablen nur wenn man auf submit drückt... das is das problem...


----------



## buzzom (6. Mai 2002)

ja aber er soll die die variablen uebertragen oder nicht? 

buzz


----------



## mr_d2254 (6. Mai 2002)

ja, schon, aber auch wenn ich enter drücke... weil die meisten sich an enter gewöhnt haben... er überträgt die variablen nämlich nich wenn man enter drückt...


----------

